# Montreal- where to stay



## Cookie121 (Mar 8, 2008)

Going to Montreal for 3 nights. Just spouse and myself. 
Is it best to stay downtown or in Old Montreal.
And where?

Thanks.


----------



## Kola (Mar 8, 2008)

Best to stay in one of the hotels on Sherbrooke St.,  you will be within walking distance to everything. You can always have lunch or dinner in one of the Old Montreal places if you want. Keep in mind that there is a H-U-G-E below-ground shopping and entertainment area right dowtown. Good luck.

K


----------



## eal (Mar 8, 2008)

check this thread

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=40173&highlight=montreal


----------



## pwrshift (Apr 6, 2008)

I always liked the Bonaventure in Mtr....good underground shopping, dining, etc.

http://www.greatcanadianhotels.com/en/ourhotels/ourhotels_qc_montreal_hiltonmontreal.asp

Brian


----------



## Aldo (Apr 8, 2008)

We generally stay at the Travelodge.  Right on Rene Leveque Street, by Chinatown, walking distance to old town, and St. Laurent Street, and St. Catherine Street.

Tiny tiny rooms, but clean and very convenient to everything.  It's about $90 a night, and this includes a tremendous breakfast.

Best deal in town, though, if you're there when the college is out, is renting a room in the dorms at McGill.  It's about $40.

Bon voyage, et amusez-vous bien.  Vive la Quebec libre!


----------



## vivalour (Apr 8, 2008)

Cookie121 said:


> Going to Montreal for 3 nights. Just spouse and myself.
> Is it best to stay downtown or in Old Montreal.
> And where?
> Thanks.



If you are going in the summer, I would opt for one of the historic hotels in Old Montreal near the harbour. It's really pleasant to walk in the harbour area, with lots going on day and night. We have stayed at Le St Sulpice: very comfy, suites of various sizes for a couple, with nice elegant breakfasts in the hotel, and many very good restaurants nearby. 

If you want a more conventional hotel in Old Montreal, Marriott Springhill Suites is ok, good location, more "budget priced," with continental breakfast included. 

Marriott Residence Inn offers good value on Peel Street off Sherbrooke (very central to downtown).  Room includes a pretty good full breakfast in the second-floor lounge, with free tea, coffee and fruit available all day.


----------



## pwrshift (Apr 10, 2008)

I had forgotten about Le St Sulpice - very nice and pet friendly too!  

http://www.lesaintsulpice.com/flash/eng/ss.htm

Another place I liked, but somewhat expensive for more than a 'room' is the St. James...also pet friendly.  Last time I was there they arranged for me to be picked up at the airport ... in a Rolls!

http://www.hotellestjames.com/pages/location.htm

You may never want to leave these places!

Brian


----------



## pcgirl54 (Apr 11, 2008)

Through AAA our son just stayed at the Days Inn. Nice online affordable rates and the reviews were very good on multiple sites. There are two Days Inns 1 mile apart. He paid around $100 a night.


http://www.daysinnmontreal.com


http://www.gtahotels.com/hotels/days_inn_montreal_metro_centre_hotel.htm


AAA rates beat everyone else and you can book on their website.


----------



## vivalour (Apr 11, 2008)

pwrshift said:


> Last time I was there they arranged for me to be picked up at the airport ... in a Rolls!
> 
> http://www.hotellestjames.com/pages/location.htm
> 
> ...



In a Rolls! Very impressive for a Montreal hotel!


----------



## MaryH (Apr 15, 2008)

Cookie 121,

You did not mention your price range and time of travel.  I travelled frequently to Montreal for Business so may be a little biased but let me give it a stab.

For the very nice high end boutique, I love Hotel Nelligen which is in the same class as St.James.

For the decent nice chain hotels, I like Hyatt at Place des Art with its fantastic club lounge that is excellent for Jazz Festival since they have the Jamm sessions.  Intercontinental on St. Antoine near old town also have some decent rates with breakfast on some weekends.  Both of connected to some underground shopping.  Another that is a little quirky is Meridien Versaille but that is farther away near Guy metro.

For the more cost friendly options, I like the holiday Inn Express on Rene Levesque near Chinatown from converted condo so you can often just 1 bdrm suite for the same price as a room and sometimes the Best Western Europa on Stanley? or the the Sheraton 4pts on Sherbook are all okay choices more around 100 or just slightly more.

If you are okay with being a little bit further out but still within downtown but with easy facilities to park, Clarion has a property that used to be called Mannoye de Monnie on Maisonneurve near Guy that is worth looking at since its studio suites have kitchens.


----------



## stmartinfan (Apr 15, 2008)

We stayed at the St. Sulpice with our two teens last summer and loved the room and location.  We had a mini-suite, which had a separate bedroom area, plus a pull out sofa and room for a cot in the living room.  While not as large as a typical timeshare, it provided the additional space and privacy, plus refrigerator and microwave.  We also enjoyed being right in the heart of the tourist area.  We were only there for a couple of days so it was great to have so much right outside our door.


----------



## vivalour (Apr 15, 2008)

stmartinfan said:


> We stayed at the St. Sulpice with our two teens last summer and loved the room and location.  We had a mini-suite, which had a separate bedroom area, plus a pull out sofa and room for a cot in the living room.  While not as large as a typical timeshare, it provided the additional space and privacy, plus refrigerator and microwave.  We also enjoyed being right in the heart of the tourist area.  We were only there for a couple of days so it was great to have so much right outside our door.



Ditto for us -- we had the same arrangement for our son on the sofabed. I think we may have had a real deal on this one because it was around Christmas -- "low" season for hotels.  BTW, anyone travelling to Montreal and looking for a deal on higher-end hotels should google "Montreal Sweet Deals"  -- it's a web site run by the city's tourism industry -- and you may find something appealing listed at lower than rack rate or AAA.


----------

